# will it read an internal FAT32 disk?



## f_h_petrone (Dec 19, 2004)

Will OS9 read and work well with a FAT32 Windows disk connected internally (IDE)?

or externally? (firewire/usb)

is it true that I can't make files larger than 2gb in FAT32?

thanks everybody!


----------



## symphonix (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, it will read the disk. However, FAT32 is not hte most optimised file system around and has many shortcomings, such as the 2GB limit on filesize. The real question is, though, why would you want to?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 19, 2004)

symphonix said:
			
		

> Yes, it will read the disk. However, FAT32 is not hte most optimised file system around and has many shortcomings, such as the 2GB limit on filesize. The real question is, though, why would you want to?



FAT16 has a 2 GB limit on *partition* size, while FAT32 has a 2 *terabyte* limit on partition size.  However, with regards to *file* size, FAT32 hits a wall of 4 GB.  In other words, a file can't be larger than 4 GB under FAT32, but the partition can be as largeas 2 terabytes.

Here's more info:

http://www.iamnotageek.com/a/24-p1.php
http://www.windowsitpro.com/Article/ArticleID/38803/38803.html

But I would have to agree with symphonix.  Why would you want to use a FAT32 filesystem on an internal Macintosh drive?  I could understand an external HDD, but if it's going to be internal, I would go HFS+ journaled if possible.  This gives you better resilience with improper shutdowns (thanks to the journaling) and more robust security than FAT32.


----------



## f_h_petrone (Dec 19, 2004)

well, the reason is basically that I don't have the money just yet to buy an external drive, and I need to transfer large files from a PC to my mac. this 2GB file size limit is rather apalling...
I work with DV files.
What alternative do I have? to make this transfer?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 21, 2004)

Again, you could format the drive FAT32.  FAT32 doesn't have this limit as far as partition size is concerned, and the maximum size for ONE FILE is 4GB on FAT32.  See my above posting for more details.

The other thing you could do is hook the 2 computer up with a crossover ethernet cable and enable Windows Sharing on the Mac so the PC can see the files.  Here's some info on how to make regular ethernet cables and crossover ethernet cables.  Or you could just buy a crossover cable.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 21, 2004)

enabling file sharing on both machines (using cross over ethernet) will allow you to transfer over the files.


----------



## f_h_petrone (Dec 22, 2004)

the computers are not in the same location so the ethernet thing cannot be done.
and the files wil also be much larger than 4 GB although this is something good to know cause it's better than 2Gb.

how about this program MacDrive 5 for the PC?
will it read HFS+ correctly?

will it be able to write files on the drive?

thanks again!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 22, 2004)

I never used it, but MacWorld rates it 4 1/2 mice (out of five).   

And the latest version is MacDrive 6. 
http://www.mediafour.com/products/macdrive6/


----------



## f_h_petrone (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you all....
I'll try some of all this and then I will post the results!
for future reference at least!


----------

